# Suche Bilder EPDM Folie schwarz, beleuchtet



## Zebragras (1. Okt. 2013)

Hallo.
Hat vielleicht jemand hier in seinem Schwimmteich eine schwarze EPDM Folie verbaut und
diese mit Unterwasserscheinwerfer oder Licht beleuchtet?
Würde sehr gerne sehen wie das aussieht? Macht das Sinn bei einer so dunklen Folie?

Sind etwas unsicher, uns wurde aber gerade bei einem Gespräch sehr zu EPDM geraten.
Allerdings gibts die hier nur in schwarz.

GLG


----------



## zAiMoN (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Suche Bilder EPDM Folie schwarz, beleuchtet*

Ich rate dir zu grau als gute Wahl weil es heller ist mit Beleuchtung als Schwarz 
Nur die als EPDM..? 

Ein schwarzes Loch erstickt das Licht auf jeden fall mehr 

Gruß


----------



## Zebragras (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Suche Bilder EPDM Folie schwarz, beleuchtet*

Gibts denn auch graue EPDM?
Dachte die gibts nur in schwarz?


----------

